# Slow internet...



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 20, 2014)

I"ve a DSL connection, suddenly today pages (this forum for example) would not complete loading after even 15 minutes, subsequent tabs would never or seldom result in the webpage appearing.  Ran a script in /etc to switch to a mifi dongle[1], and everything is dsl-speed again on the USB antenna >> mifi >> mobile internet.   Would anyone know if it is a DNS setting, or the particular DSL provider slow just today, or a combination of the two?  Or rather, has anyone solved a similar problem by changing a DNS setting or method? 
[1] reboot required.  Likewise the other script to switch back.
Thanks. 
[I only slightly was worried about it having to do with yesterday's libxcb etc upgrade.  Appears not relevant ... ]


----------

